# Ball python



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

My ball python, which is about 2 feet, has been having problems shedding. His neck and head including eyelids still have old skin over and it doesnt peel off, the rest of his body has new skin, its been like this for about a month now. Is there anything I can do to help, and is this bad? All help will be appreciated!!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Sounds like you need to increase the humidity. Add a larger water dish and maybe a humid hide box for the snake. Just add some damp papertowels or moss and put it near the warm side of the tank. If he needs it he will use it.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

there is also this stuff called SHED EASE which helps in shedding and promotes the emergence of healthy skin in snakes.you use 2 teaspoons to 8 oz. of water and soak for 20 minutes and the skin should slide right of. and this stuff really works i had to use it when i frist got my ball python because she had 2 retained sheds and would not eat she only weighed 43 grams. all i had to do was rub it and it come off with ease.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Humidity must be increased if you are to avoid this problem in the future. The afore mentioned methods in the previous posts will help you out to get it shed. I strongly recomend getting th eretained shed off the eyes, those retained oculars will be putting unhealthy pressure on your snakes eyes.


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

you can remove the eye caps simply buy wettin your fingers and gently sliding off the edge of the eye! but as a must you must increse humididty the paper towel idea works well... i have to ask wut kinda lid do u have because too much ventalation sometimes results in too much of a loss of humidity..try coverin it up a bit


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Black-Phoenix said:


> Add a larger water dish and maybe a humid hide box for the snake. Just add some damp papertowels or moss and put it near the warm side of the tank.


 A humidity box may really help. Most are made by cutting a hole in a large piece of tupper-wear and partially filling the box with a moist substrate like moss or shredded coconut coir (bad-a-beast). The snake hides out in the box and the skin takes up the moisture from the high humidity environment.

Other people give their reptiles long, warm bathes. (Maybe take the snake into the shower with you. You're wife might not like that, though)

Either way, it's a humidity problem. It's common to see ball pythons with retained eye caps.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. humidity problems...if you want to remove the remaining skin a 20 minutes warm water bath should help...







!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

All have the right idea above. Make sure to remove the old shed it isnt healthy for your snake


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mist him with a spray bottle every day it should help


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

shark_boy said:


> mist him with a spray bottle every day it should help


This was posted in Oct 2004.....

I think hes got it figured out now shark_boy


----------

